# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Αλλαγή Host Server & πρόβλημα Ωρας

## Polyneikos

Ενημερωνω ότι δηνμιουργήθηκε ενα μικρό θεμα πρόσβασης με το φόρουμ και δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα επισκεψιμότητας  για καποιες ωρες,από το Σαββατο το πρωι
Μεταφερθηκε το φόρουμ σε εναν αλλο host server και υπήρχε ενα μικρό πρόβλημα κατα την μεταφορα,το οποιο ξεπεραστηκε...

*Προσοχή: 
*Για καποιες ωρες, υπήρχε θεμα με την ώρα του φόρουμ και ήμασταν "μπροστα" 8 ωρες.
π.χ. Ενω ηταν Σαββατο, 22/12/2012 18:00  ,οποιος εκανε ποστ,του έβγαζε Κυριακη, 23/12/2012 02:00.

Πλεον το πρόβλημα εχει αποκατασταθεί , η ωρα ειναι κανονικη,απλα όσοι πρόλαβαν να γραψουν με την "λαθος" ωρα, τα ποστς που θα γίνουν τωρα με την κανονική,θα προηγηθούν και ίσως δημιουργηθεί μια μικρή σύγχυση.

Συγνωμη για την αναστάτωση. :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## sAVAZz

δεν 3ερω αν ειναι προβλημα του καινουργιου χοστ αλλα μερικα 8εματα ενω τα διαβαζω συνεχιζει να τα δειχνει ως μη διαβασμενα..

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> δεν 3ερω αν ειναι προβλημα του καινουργιου χοστ αλλα μερικα 8εματα ενω τα διαβαζω συνεχιζει να τα δειχνει ως μη διαβασμενα..


Κι εμενα το ιδιο

----------


## Polyneikos

Yπάρχει περίπτωση να παραμενουν ως μη διαβασμενα καθώς "επονται" χρονικά της ωρας του συστηματος.Δηλαδή εστω και με αυτη την δυσλειτουργία, φαινονται "μελλοντικα".
Οταν θα περασουμε αυτό το χρονικό σημείο,πιστευω θα φαίνονται ως διαβασμενα...Σε 5-6 ωρες που θα εχουμε υπερβεί την ωρα που εχουν ¨κλειδώσει¨ τα ποστς ,θα ξεπεραστει.Περιμενω και ενημερωση

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Προσοχή: 
> *Για καποιες ωρες, υπήρχε θεμα με την ώρα του φόρουμ και ήμασταν "μπροστα" 8 ωρες.
> π.χ. Ενω ηταν Σαββατο, 22/12/2012 18:00 ,οποιος εκανε ποστ,του έβγαζε Κυριακη, 23/12/2012 02:00.


Δημιουργήθηκε ενα θεμα για λίγο , όπως το παραπανω και τα ποστς που γινόνοντουσαν ήταν με λάθος ώρα.
Για τεχνικούς λόγους , σβήνονται κάποια ποστς που ήταν με την λάθος ώρα του server, 8 ώρες μπροστά.
Δεν είναι πολλά συνολικά στο φορουμ, καμια 15αρια. SORRY

----------

